# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  كيف تعرف أن جهازك فيه فايروس بدون برنامج حماية الفيروسات و بحركات فقط

## yassin55

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  كيف  تعرف  أن  جهازك  فيه  فايروس   بدون  برنامج حامي  الفيروسات       1- أضغط أبدأ + تشغيل + واكتب command ثم أضغط انتر   2- اكتب  cd واضغط enter ثم اكتب cd واضغط enter    3- اكتب cd windows واضغط enter ثم اكتب cd system32 واضغط enter   4- اكتب setup واضغط enter   اذا شاهدت رسالة بهذا الشكل ( رجاء الإنتقال إلي لوحة التحكم لتثبيت مكوناتها ونظم تكوينها )   فعلم ان جهازك خال من الفيروسات ، وان لم تاتي هذه الرسالة    فجهازك به فيروسات   الفكرة :
 ان ملف ال setup الموجود داخل الsystem32   يكون مغلق عندما يكون جهازك به فيروس ويكون مفتوح عندما يكون جهازك غير مصاب   لأن معظم الفيروسات تغلق جميع امتدادت system.exe   هذه الطريقة صالحة لنظام ويندوز XP فقط

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hskokk

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا 
وممكن طريقة وندوز 7

----------


## artmen

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## abbadi

شكرا جزيلا ولاكن انا شخصيا اخالفك الرئ لان جهازي مليء بلبيروسات ومع الثجربة السلفة الدكر جائت الرسالة  ( رجاء الإنتقال إلي لوحة التحكم لتثبيت مكوناتها ونظم تكوينها )

----------


## 1lotfi

merci khouya

----------


## abede7

اللهم صلي علي نور الانوار سيدنا محمد  المختار وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم 
شكرا

----------


## y.tresor

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

